# the greatest motet of all time i testify allelouia surrexit domineus by Mantua



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Woaw so lovely radiant and christic, you can't get ccloser to heaven, when this motet play angels wheeps of joy, purely brilliant.


:angel:


:tiphat:


----------



## pokeefe0001 (Jan 15, 2017)

Obviously a matter of taste. I'd pick Bruckner's Os justi meditabitur 





followed by his Ave Maria


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Lovely. If we're mentioning favorite motets, I'm partial to William Byrd's Ave Verum (especially by Higgenbotham) because of its restraint until the very end, at O Jesu Dulcis. It's almost pre-Mozart in conception. But maybe that's just me.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

These are my favourites. :angel:


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2017)

The Bach Motets for me,profoundly beautiful.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

deprofundis said:


> Woaw so lovely radiant and christic, you can't get ccloser to heaven, when this motet play angels wheeps of joy, purely brilliant.
> 
> :angel:
> 
> :tiphat:


I thought _Alleluia. Surrexit Dominus_, was more complicated than expressive. I'm afraid I've not been bitten by the Jacquet de Mantua bug (like Willaert . . . )


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

deprofundis said:


> Woaw so lovely radiant and christic, you can't get ccloser to heaven, when this motet play angels wheeps of joy, purely brilliant.
> 
> :angel:
> 
> :tiphat:


Nothing like 16th and 15th century stuff.


----------



## Ras (Oct 6, 2017)

My favorite motet of all time is *Bach's: "Die Geist hilft unsere Schwarheit auf"* in English the title is "The Spirit Makes Our Weakness Strong".
My favorite Renaissance motet is William Byrd's "Sing joyfully" - though I wish it was longer...
I don't know the Mantua motet that deprofundis recommended in the OP (in fact I don't even know Mantua!). Where can I hear it?


----------



## Ras (Oct 6, 2017)

Yesterday I listened to a beautiful recording of Motets by Josquin Desprez from Harmonia Mundi conducted by P. Herreweghe. I'm not very experienced in this repertoire (only have the cd by the Orlando Consort from DGG/Archiv which Brilliant Classics re-released), but that Herreweghe recording was nice.


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

pokeefe0001 said:


> Obviously a matter of taste. I'd pick Bruckner's Os justi meditabitur
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Listening to this, one can understand the benefit of living around and being in huge old Cathedrals with the 300 foot high ceilings, and the influence it would have on music, painting and other art.


----------

